# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Κόμβος MKPD #19568 - ΙΛΙΣΙΑ

## BDMG

Μετά από αρκετούς μήνες λειτουργίας, ο κόμβος mkpd #19568,
ωρίμασε πια, με την καθοριστική (=ολοκληρωτική) συμβολή (=τράβηξαν όλο το κουπί)
των gkarad #10634 και Eagle #17940.

Ωρίμασε κι έφτασε ο καιρός του να κάνει την παρουσία του στο Forum.

Ευχαριστώ σε υπερθετικό βαθμό και τους δύο, αλλά και όλους όσοι με βοήθησαν
να κατανοήσω τα αναγκαία για το wifi και το routing στο awmn.
Τους ευχαριστώ και για την υπομονή τους μαζί μου.

...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Επίσης, ευχαριστώ τους AimOS, mpampou, theLaz 
που με τον ένα ή τον άλλον τρόπο με βοήθησαν κι αυτοί στους άλλους κόμβους...

Και για την ιστορία...:

ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΚΟΜΒΟΥ
=================
H/W UPGRADE 20130115
- MIKROTIK RB 435G Routerboard
- mPCI: R52Hn Mikrotik High Power 802.11a/b/g/n (x1 μια)
- mPCI: R52 Mikrotik 802.11a/b/g (x2 δύο)
- Feeders nvak απλής και διπλής πόλωσης
- solid πιάτα 60cm & 100cm
- omni 8 dbi
- UPS
- MikroTik RBPOE-CON-HP 48 to 24V PoE Converter

[[*** DEPRECATED H/W 20130115 ***]]
[[*** MikroTik Routerboard RB751G-2HnD (Level 4) ***]]
[[*** MIKROTIK RB/SXT 5HnD 5Ghz Dual Chain 802.11a/n 16dbi ***]]

LINKS
====
gkarad #10634
Eagle #17940
papachri #4212 (up date 20130721)

Άμεσα θα υπάρξει ένα ελεύθερο if,
και σύντομα και δεύτερο...

= = =

20130310

Την ίδια μέρα της αναγγελίας λειτουργίας του κόμβου στο forum,
ο Mr. Murphy ξαναχτύπησε...

Το RB 435G με μόλις ενός μήνα λειτουργία στην ταράτσα, μας άφησε χρόνους...

Η ζημιά απόκταστάθηκε σήμερα, με δανικό RB433 από τον eagle 
και πάμε γι' άλλα...
Αυτή τη φορά με UPS στον εξοπλισμό του κόμβου...

= = =

20130316

Αποκαταστάθηκε η λειτουργικότητα του RB435G, με επαναφόρτωση του firmware ...
Οπότε, ο κόμβος λειτουργεί και πάλι κανονικά.
Το δανικό RB433 πήρε το δρόμο της επιστροφής προς τον φίλο και ευεργέτη  ::  eagle.
Αγοράστηκε UPS ειδικά για τον κόμβο. 
Εκκρεμεί να λυθούν κάποια "χωροταξικά" ζητηματάκια για την τοποθέτησή του.

= = =

20130401

Μπήκε σε λειτουργία εκπομπής AP νέο if για bb link.
Πιάτο 1μ.
Ωστόσο παρατηρούνται προβλήματα στην απόδοση των links.

= = =

20130514

Αγοράστηκε νέος εξοπλισμός για τον κόμβο.
-- RB433L
-- MikroTik RBPOE-CON-HP 48 to 24V PoE Converter
Σκοπός είναι να αντικατασταθεί το υπάρχον RB,
το σύστημα τροφοδοσίας και τα κλώδια δικτύου,
ώστε να διερευνηθούν τα αίτια
της απαράδεκτα χαμηλής ποιότητας των bb links.

= = =

20130518
Ο κόμβος είναι και πάλι σε πλήρη λειτουργικότητα,
μετά την αντικατάσταση του προβληματικού RB435G με το νέο RB433L.
Υπάρχουν μερικές αμφιβολίες για την απόδοση μιας mPCI.

= = =

20130524
Ενεργοποιήθηκε ο web Proxy και 
τα graphs του κόμβου.

= = =

20130721
Νέο bblink με #4212 papachri
Κεραία grid 29άρα 
(θα αλλαχτεί με πιάτο γιατί το link χρειάζεται περισσότερη ένταση για να φτάσει σε σωστά επίπεδα λειτουργίας)

= = =

20130910
Αλλαγή grid με πιάτο 100cm και feeder nvak διπλής πόλωσης.
Ταυτόχρονη εμφάνιση προβλήματος. 
Χάθηκε το link.

Αιτία άγνωστη. Θα αλλαχτεί η mPCI και η grid με πιάτο...

= = =

----------


## BDMG

= = = 
20131028
Το bblink με #4212 papachri
είναι και παλι ενεργό μετά από πολλέεεεεεεεες μέρες εκτός λειτουργίας.
Αιτία, η συνηθισμένη: λίγος χρόνος για σοβαρή ενασχόληση με ένα πρόβλημα...
Ηθελε καλύτερη στόχευση γιατί το πιάτο 100 cm λίγο να ξεφύγει, τό 'χασες το link...

______________
edit (20131029): 

Ενεργό και το bgp με papachri. 
Εξαιτίας της αλλαγής κάρτας, έχασε τις ρυθμίσεις,
το wlan interface το "έβλεπε" σαν unknown... 
Παντού αλλού είχε αλλαχτεί, αλλά ξεχάστηκε στο bgp...
Μικρό το κακό: Μετά από πολλέεεεεεεεες μέρες εκτός λειτουργίας,
έμεινε και μια μέρα παραπάνω λόγω bgp...  :: 

Τώρα όλα φαίνονται μια χαρά. 
ever lasting link...
= = =

----------


## BDMG

Μπορεί να μπεί στους ενεργούς. Αν πρέπει κι αν χρειάζεται...

----------


## BDMG

Νεος κόμβος mkpd2 #20670, up 'n running... με ένα link. Ακολουθούν και άλλα ελπιζω σύντομα...

Αναμένεται έγκριση c-class.

----------


## eagleg

Ολε

----------


## BDMG

> Νεος κόμβος mkpd2 #20670, up 'n running... με ένα link. Ακολουθούν και άλλα ελπιζω σύντομα...
> 
> Αναμένεται έγκριση c-class.


Επειδή, αντιλήφθηκα, ότι υπάρχουν requests για χρήση services που έτρεχαν στον mege #19767, 
ενημερώνω ότι λόγω μεταφοράς του vmHost, σε άλλον κόμβο, 
οι vms είναι down για αρκετές μέρες, και θα εξακολουθήσουν να είναι και την επόμενη βδομάδα, μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η "μετακόμιση"...

----------


## BDMG

Ελεύθερο if στον κόμβο MKPD #19568 Ζωγράφου.
Το interface "κοιτάει" προς Νίκαια, Κορυδαλλό, Αιγάλαιω.
Συχνότητα 5700, SSID awmn-19568-free

----------

